# Watching animal extractors



## Neeko (Aug 19, 2011)

Its amusing how people claim that they are being invaded by rattle snakes or crocks, etc. When they were there first and they landscape their yard into a perfect habitat.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 19, 2011)

Someone in my town got bit by a rattlesnake last week.. He intentionally ran it over twice, then when he got out of his truck to throw the "dead" snake off the road it tagged him. The fault lay completely on this clown of a man but it just ends up as more bad press for snakes, people make me so angry sometimes. I also have relatives that kill any and all snakes on their land because they're too lazy to educate themselves or even let me teach them a thing or two. It's only a matter of time before they take out an eastern indigo. As sad a day as that will be I'll happily be calling FWC on their stupid butts.


----------



## kevinandrew (Sep 7, 2011)

The Animal Extractors investigates what happens when the boundaries between cities and natural habitats blur, and creatures of all kinds.Featuring a variety of experts who risk their lives on the front lines of wildlife recovery and control. The Animal Extractors respond to a range of unusual and often dangerous situations.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 7, 2011)

Like here in FL when people move here, build next to lakes and rivers, then complain because of the alligators. <slaps forehead>. Or get pricey lots that butt up to the wildlife preserve and freak out over black bears. "We want to be close to wildlife, but don't want any actual wildlife to cross our lot line."


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> Someone in my town got bit by a rattlesnake last week.. He intentionally ran it over twice, then when he got out of his truck to throw the "dead" snake off the road it tagged him.



Hmmm, karma much? LOL.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol some ppeoples kids


----------

